# Voice Alerts



## i4get75 (Jul 7, 2011)

NEW PROJECT: Voice Alerts. I have always hated stock alerts because I change ROM's so much it's hard to keep up with what sounds mean what. So I've created voice alerts. If you get a text, it says "Text Message", etc. I'm posting this for others to use because I've found them to be very helpful so that I don't have to look at me phone all the time to see what that alert meant.

If you have an alert that you want and don't see here please let me know and I'll add it to the list.

CalendarEvent.wav
dir.txt
Email.wav
Facebook.wav
FacebookChat.wav
Gmail.wav
GooglePlus.wav
GoogleTalk.wav
GoogleVoice.wav
HotMail.wav
LiveProfile.wav
SchoolEmail.wav
TextMessage.wav
Twitter.wav
WorkEmail.wav
YahooMail.wav

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/17012867/VoiceAlerts.zip

Unzip and place in /sdcard/media/audio/ folder. You can set alerts for these in each apps settings.


----------



## reygeoffrey (Jun 27, 2011)

It opens up rom manager. So I clear dalvik cache


----------



## bretth18 (Jun 13, 2011)

reygeoffrey said:


> It opens up rom manager. So I clear dalvik cache


Read the OP. You don't flash it


----------

